# What game never gets old for you?



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

What's the game that you always go back to, even though you've played it through 15 times already, and know every shortcut and easter egg, but still love to play?


----------



## MayorAly (Apr 22, 2020)

Any of the souls series games. I love the lore and you can do every play through differently. Such amazing games


----------



## Anj2k6 (Apr 22, 2020)

It's heavily underrated, but the Klonoa games.

And also the first two Pokemon Mystery Dungeon entries Rescue Team and Explorers


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

harvest moon: island of happiness. she’s a bit of an oldie but i still love her aha


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Apr 22, 2020)

The kingdom hearts series and FFXV c: The side quests will always be so much fun for me!


----------



## Romaki (Apr 22, 2020)

I'd probably go with Sleeping Dogs and Tomb Raider. The 2013 TR is especially great, I wish it had more tombs to puzzle through though.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2020)

probably the jak and daxter games and pokémon mystery dungeon explorers of sky! must’ve done explorers of sky at least 7 times in the past years.


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 22, 2020)

No longer have it or the console anymore, but Ribbit King for the GameCube was my favorite game growing up.  Can’t even really tell you how many times I played that to be honest.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 22, 2020)

Majora's Mask for me. 

I loved all the unique stories, masks, and mini-games. It was a large enough world to keep me invested, but not large enough to the point where it felt empty or I felt overwhelmed. 

Remains one of my favorite games to date and I still go back to both the N64 & 3DS versions. You can play every cycle differently even though the overall goal remains the same.


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm playing through Dragon Quest Builders 2 again right now for the millionth time and it hasn't even been a year since it's come out. Someone please stop me. 

Xenoblade X and Paper Mario are another two. I never try to do everything in one Xenoblade X run, so I can focus on different things each time. Paper Mario was my first RPG and it's always been a favorite. I know people love TTYD (and it's a great game, don't get me wrong), but I like the simple charm of the first one.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 22, 2020)

Gauntlet Dark Legacy. It has so much replay value and I still end up discovering new details when I go back to play!

Also Wind Waker lol


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 22, 2020)

I think for me, it would probably be Fire Emblem: Three Houses! I absolutely adore that game and I'm on my second playthrough of the Blue Lions route


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 22, 2020)

Crash Team Racing
I am literally the worst at Nitro-Fueled online but adventure mode instantly took me back


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Piroshi said:


> I'm playing through Dragon Quest Builders 2 again right now for the millionth time and it hasn't even been a year since it's come out. Someone please stop me.
> 
> Xenoblade X and Paper Mario are another two. I never try to do everything in one Xenoblade X run, so I can focus on different things each time. Paper Mario was my first RPG and it's always been a favorite. I know people love TTYD (and it's a great game, don't get me wrong), but I like the simple charm of the first one.


I loved the characters in the original Paper Mario. Parakary and  Kooper were the best!


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 23, 2020)

Divinity: Original Sin 2

I have friends who always want to get into the game, but I can't count the number of saves I've finished solo. Still don't have all the steam achievements because I play with mods a lot, but gonna try to work on it before Baldur's Gate 3 hits


----------



## burrntriice (Apr 25, 2020)

The og Shin Megami Tensei: Persona for the PSP! The game may be well over 20 years old, but the characters and story still have me hooked on the series!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 25, 2020)

Honestly Witcher 1/2/3 intend to spend 250+ hours getting lost w/ my boy Geralt and my girl Ciri again <3 never gets old haha o/ also gonna be the same I assume when I get Cyberpunk so hype!


----------



## Stil (Apr 25, 2020)

Zelda Ocarina of Time


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 25, 2020)

Socom 2 (Multiplayer) and Diablo 1


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 25, 2020)

Honestly, pretty much any 3D GTA game. They're all very addicting, what can I say, I just like committing crimes in video games because I'll get arrested if I do them irl. Sometimes it's also nice to take a relaxing drive and listen to music and act like a normal pedestrian. But it's more fun to cause chaos and mayhem.


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 25, 2020)

Grand Theft Auto V and Red Dead Redemption 2


----------



## Volmise (Apr 25, 2020)

Older Pokémon games, especially Gold and Silver. They were my very first ones and even though I've played through them what feels like hundreds of times by now, I'll never get tired of them. It's one of my favorite ways to relax.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Apr 25, 2020)

Mario Kart Double Dash.
I'm not the best at Mario Kart, but it's still such a good game and have played thousands of hours on the game.


----------



## Raz (Apr 25, 2020)

I have more than one game that I would put in this category hahaha

- Batman: The Movie (NES)
- Mega Man 2 (NES)
- Kyatto Ninden Teyandee (NES)
- Ninja Gaiden 1 and 2 (NES)
- Tecmo Super Bowl (NES)
- TMTN IV: Turtles in Time (SNES)
- Streets of Rage 2 (Mega Drive)
- Top Gear 1, 2 and 3 (SNES)
- Advance Wars 1 and 2 (GBA)
- Diablo 2 (PC)
- Championship Manager 01-02 (PC)
- KOF 98, 2000 and 2002 (Arcade)
- Street Fighter III: Third Strike (Arcade)
- Mega Man 9 (PS3)


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 25, 2020)

Dragon Age Origins and Stardew Valley! 
I could play those games forever


----------



## Lyraa (Apr 25, 2020)

The Legend of Zelda Minish Cap.
It was my first Zelda game, and I recently had the itch to play it again recently, but I need to focus on uni lol. I love it, it’s one of the most underrated Zelda games.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 26, 2020)

wind waker
might...... mess around and replay it for the 7526753 time


----------



## Kuidaore (Apr 26, 2020)

Hmm, I guess I'll get tired of most games eventually, but I've put way too much time into Monster Hunter World, Fallout 4, Skyrim, WoW and FFXIV.  MMOs are meant to be played for a long time to begin with, and FO4/Skyrim, installing mods can make it feel like a fresh experience, so you get more gameplay out of them!


----------



## ThePondGirl (Apr 26, 2020)

Fantasy Life- super underrated adventure rpg game for the 3ds, but I absolutely adore it. I have hundreds of hours on it, and it’s just one of the best games I’ve ever played. The story is lighthearted and quirky, but also touching; the music is super impressive (I even bought the soundtrack!); the art style is great- cartoony, sorta AC like; and the gameplay is... well, I can’t describe it, but I love it. My biggest wish is for a proper sequel for it on the switch- heck, even a remaster at this point!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Volmise said:


> Older Pokémon games, especially Gold and Silver. They were my very first ones and even though I've played through them what feels like hundreds of times by now, I'll never get tired of them. It's one of my favorite ways to relax.


There is never a bad time to go back and play through the older pokemon games... red/blue/yellow, gold/silver, even 3rd generation was pretty good!


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Apr 28, 2020)

Mario Kart (especially Double Dash and Wii);
WarioWare (especially Twisted, D.I.Y. and Gold);
Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time (I've first played that when I was 9 and ever since, I *adore* the Shroobs there );
the Mother trilogy (I've played some EarthBound/Mother 2 hacks such as the Halloween Hack lately as well, and I must say, despite the fact that I enjoy them while playing, I still miss the real Mother 2 somewhere!);
the more retro Pokémon games like Emerald, HeartGold and Black 2;
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island (out of all Yoshi's Island games, the soundtrack of this one is also the best )


----------



## stargurg (Apr 28, 2020)

mass effect (all 3 games)
bioshock 1 & 2 (infinite is on thin ice though)
fallout new vegas (an absolute favorite)


----------



## Kuroh (Apr 29, 2020)

Super Monkey Ball 1 and 2


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Apr 29, 2020)

umeiko said:


> Super Monkey Ball 1 and 2


Loved the super monkey ball games on gamecube! Multiplayer was so much fun!!


----------



## Seastar (Apr 29, 2020)

Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door.
I'd go play it again if I was willing to delete one of my save files...


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 29, 2020)

Fallout New Vegas never gets old for me, I honestly don’t know what it is about it. I just love it!


----------



## lilyc0ve (Apr 29, 2020)

I tend to play through the Bioshock trilogy every year


----------



## Hanoumi (Apr 29, 2020)

Well if we are talking multiplayer then Mario Kart Double Dash aka the best mario kart. 

If single player, maybe one of the old school pokemon games up to colosseum/XD or Gotcha Force for the gamecube. There was so much customization in that game and even more unlockables.


----------



## goro (Apr 29, 2020)

*Spore*. I have well over 50 save files now spanning across multiple computers and data. I've been playing this little game for over half of my life, and no two save files are the same. It took 6 years to do everything there was to do and finally give mods a shot. 
Pokemon Soulsilver too. I've played that game god knows how many times.


----------



## xBlablahi (Apr 29, 2020)

Pretty much all the Zelda games


----------



## Lethalia (Apr 29, 2020)

Any Dragon Age game, but particularly Origins. I have way too many Wardens to count at this point.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 30, 2020)

re4


----------



## Dhriel (Apr 30, 2020)

World of Warcraft. I know that I can always come back and waste several DAYS playing.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 30, 2020)

Etrian Odyssey. It's one of my passion games (that isn't Ragnarok Online or old MMOs.)


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 1, 2020)

I can't choose just one, since for me, I always love to go back to any game that I consider one of my favorite games of all time. Replaying games like Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, Skies of Arcadia, Hat in Time, Pikmin (which I'm pretty sure I've replayed the most, lol) is always super enjoyable even if I know the game inside and out, lol.


----------



## kasane (May 1, 2020)

super paper mario, i know that not a lot of paper mario fans are fond of this game but this was the first game in the series that i played so it has nostalgic value to me. maybe persona 4 if i am in the mood to sit through the grinding


----------



## virtualpet (May 1, 2020)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue team, we can always go back to that game!


----------



## Soigne (May 1, 2020)

honestly, probably portal/portal 2 haha


----------



## Alyx (May 2, 2020)

The Trauma Center series never gets old for me. Trauma Center, Trauma Team, they're all amazing.


----------



## ForgottenT (May 2, 2020)

Pokemon Gold / Silver / Crystal.
Crash Bandicoot Warped.
The others as well, but warped is my favorite.
Rayman 2 The Great Escape / Revolution, and Rayman M.


----------



## g u a v a (May 2, 2020)

super mario sunshine
binding of isaac
splatoon 2 (so far anyway lol)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (May 7, 2020)

ForgottenT said:


> Pokemon Gold / Silver / Crystal.
> Crash Bandicoot Warped.
> The others as well, but warped is my favorite.
> Rayman 2 The Great Escape / Revolution, and Rayman M.



Pokemon gen 2 has such good replay value. The original games are fun, but so much was added for gen 2, it was basically 2 Pokemon games in one, for the first time


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 7, 2020)

If I had beaten it,


FINAL FANTASY XIII.


I love this game's music!



Also- EVERY SINGLE KINGDOM HEARTS GAME


MUSIC!!!!


----------



## MrPicard (May 7, 2020)

Turtles - Fall Of The Foot Clan (Game Boy). I've played/beaten it SO many times but it truly never gets old.


----------



## Bunlily (May 10, 2020)

TERA Online, regardless of its current state, I always go back to it.


----------



## Prophecy82 (May 11, 2020)

I can play Super Mario World everyday and never get bord


----------



## Neb (May 11, 2020)

Shovel Knight! There are so many different ways to play the four campaigns that I’d get never get bored.


----------



## Balverine (May 11, 2020)

the original spyro trilogy and the earlier harvest moon games

I've played the first three spyros like a million times and never get bored of them LOL


----------



## Quinni (May 11, 2020)

For me it's The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I've played through it several times and even tried speed runs lol. I know all the Easter eggs too. It's just such a fun and classic game. Also the music is great. I feel like a lot of people feel the same way lol


----------



## Blueskyy (May 11, 2020)

Paper Mario TTYD


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (May 11, 2020)

The OG Spyro trilogy. I've probably beat each respective game installation at least 80 times by now. Each playthrough, I seem to get faster and faster at completing them 100%.

Also, Magical Starsign, as I still love the art, story, and combat system. I can play it multiple times and still not grow tired of it.


----------



## Lissly (May 13, 2020)

For sure sims 4


----------



## Mello (May 16, 2020)

Super Smash Bros Ultimate.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 17, 2020)

I think, honestly...all games get old for me. But, there are certainly some that I can come back to more easily than others. Obviously, Animal Crossing is top of that list. But, also puzzle games...and racing games...and anything where you just kind of "build" up your stats over time. Pokemon. Etc. There are a lot of games that don't necessarily "end"...and those are the ones that I keep coming back to. Games with lots of unlockables or upgrades. I played Mortal Kombat 11 a ton for that reason...because there are so many costume pieces to unlock. Games like Forza Horizons are also a good shout. Mario Kart. Yeah, just...anything like that.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 17, 2020)

TF2 and Spongebob Games for me


----------



## Hedgehugs (May 17, 2020)

Smash Bros. Ultimate and Splatoon 2.

A bunch of diversity in the matches and playing with friends makes the experience even better.


----------



## Khte (May 20, 2020)

Anj2k6 said:


> It's heavily underrated, but the Klonoa games.
> 
> And also the first two Pokemon Mystery Dungeon entries Rescue Team and Explorers


Omg I played one Klonoa game for the GC and I think it was Lunatea's Veil!
It was so long ago but I loved it and wish I could play it again!


----------



## DweebBee (May 20, 2020)

Mgs 3 and pokemon emerald!


----------



## Cutesyciaran23 (May 23, 2020)

Fallout new vegas, and oblivion. I'm currently replaying them for about the 10th time on playstation now. Loving life ahaha


----------



## Jeyjin (May 23, 2020)

Persona 5 and Fire emblem three houses. I beat both of them twice, now I’m playing p5r and I’m working on my third play through of three houses.


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 23, 2020)

The entire _Gyakuten Saiban/Ace Attorney_ series. It's a little hard to believe I've been following those games faithfully for almost two decades, but that is -- in and of itself -- a testament to their incredible quality.


----------



## Merritt (May 23, 2020)

Sonic Adventure 2. It was one of the first games I 100%'d as a kid and idk, I guess it's just a major nostalgia thing for me now. I always find myself going back to play it when I'm depressed/down.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (May 24, 2020)

Other than Animal Crossing, I'd say Final Fantasy Tactics, Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, and Skyrim. I love adventure/tactical/role playing games.


----------



## rockthemike13 (May 24, 2020)

Doom 2, but only because of the modding community.  Love the creativity in that whole side of the internet.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 25, 2020)

- Mario Kart 8 Deluxe
- Smash Bros. Ultimate
- Super Monkey Ball 1 & 2
- Sonic Shuffle
- Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
- Mario Party (Series)
- Streets of Rage 2
- Halo (Series)
- Overwatch
- Star Wars Battlefront II

There are a lot more that never get old to me, but that would make my list too long. Pretty much anything that has good multiplayer options whether it be local or online greatly extend the replay value to me.


----------



## Darcy94x (May 25, 2020)

Call of duty: {cod 4 all the way through to black ops 2}
Lego Harry Potter; Lego Star Wars; Lego pirates of the Caribbean; Lego Indiana Jones; Lego Batman etc ((I’m a big kid ino))
Mario party
Luigis mansion
Sonic adventure 2 battle
Super smash bro’s melee


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 25, 2020)

Way too many.


Smash Ultimate parties are memes and so are Splatoon 2's.


Then there's Mario Kart Wii.


Too good with online!


Pokémon Platinum.... gotta beat the Battle Frontier still lol.



Mario sunshine..... r o c k e t s t o r a g e


You'll hate me for the last one....



Sonic 06. Yes.

Glitches are too good.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (May 28, 2020)

*The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess.* No matter what people say how it's similar to Ocarina of Time, I still find myself having fun with the game. The story is decent and the soundtrack is great! I've probably replayed that game somewhere around 10 times now and still haven't gotten tired of seeing the same story over and over again. Granted, I may have played it since I was around 7 and got nightmares as a child, but it's still awesome nonetheless.


*Gran Turismo 4.* I also first played that game when I was around 7 and remember that I did not do well at all. To give some information about this game, it's a driving simulator where you get to drive many kinds of cars and participate in events to get prize money and even better cars. License tests and driving missions are also present in the game. The years covered in car history are from 1886 to 2005. There's this one concept car marked in the year 2022, but I wouldn't count it. Eventually, I got really good at the game and know how to drive effectively through various courses. I have this memory where me and my father would do 2 player mode where we raced against each other. I kept losing and at that time, I didn't take it very well. Regardless, it was still fun! In fact, I still remember the cars we always used to face against each other.
The car here I kept using is the Opel Astra Touring Car





As for my father, he kept using the Toyota Supra JGTC




Fast forward 10+ years later, I'm still playing the game and started noticing the small details that I didn't see as a young child. From a game that came out in 2005, it's impressive! A while ago, I challenged my father again to two-player mode and absolutely left him in the dust. He struggled to keep up with me and fell back really far lol. I have a feeling that my PS2 may fall apart very soon. In the meantime, I'm going to enjoy this game as much as I can, even though it may be outdated by today's standards.


----------



## angiepie (May 31, 2020)

The kingdom hearts series. KH1 will always be home to me. FFX I will always cherish


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jun 2, 2020)

ARK: Survival Evolved

I know alot of people have a beef with the game (And rightfully so, it is completely full of bugs and glitchy as heck)
But i love dinosaurs!
And have since i was a kid. And being able to catch Dinosaurs, tame them, breed them, Ride then, fight with them at my side, it really does'nt get old for me.
Have about 1,600 hours in, played accross most of the expansions and maps. 
The lore is super interesting, with the notes you find left behind by the 'people' NPC who came before you, and the story behind the ARK's. 

I just love it.


----------



## Kurb (Jun 2, 2020)

Pokemon Ultra Moon and it's trading features.
i miss festival plaza


----------



## Dio (Jun 2, 2020)

Dark cloud 2 I probably beat it at least 5 times and I’m praying they decide to make Dark Cloud 3


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

I feel like I get bored of games pretty quickly, but I’ve replayed Dragon Age Origins the most. Each time I just went with a different class and character origin story to spice things up!


----------



## 1% Critical Hit (Jun 4, 2020)

That would be Sonic 3/Mania and Puyo Puyo Tsu
Been playing them since I was a little lad and well, I think I have a sort of tradition.


----------



## Alessio (Jun 6, 2020)

_Conker's Bad Fur Day and ds/gba Pokemon games_


----------



## zenni (Jun 7, 2020)

Crypt of the Necrodancer. I go back to that game every once in a while because I LOVE music games and it's a nice combo of music and strategy!


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jun 18, 2020)

Roller Coaster Tycoon never gets old for me! I can play it for hours and sometimes months on end. It's rather addictive for me. RCT 2 is even better but Roller Coaster Tycoon has the nostalgia feel to it. RCT 3 did not live up to its predecessors in my opinion


----------



## Nicolette (Jun 18, 2020)

Majora's Mask, Fallout 3, and Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Mary (Jun 18, 2020)

Ooh this is a tough one for me. I tend to get bored of anything, including video games, really quickly. The ones I come back to a lot are Minecraft, Starbound, Skyrim, Assassin’s Creed: Black Flag, any Animal Crossing game, any mainline Pokémon game (especially x/y and diamond/pearl) DQ Builders 2, Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky (the characters are all so likeable and it has a great story, and I could explore dungeons and do missions for hours). Also, Endless Ocean!! It’s way underrated <3  These are all I can think of right now, but there are definitely more!


----------



## Celinalia (Jun 20, 2020)

nintendogs and cats lmao and the sims


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 21, 2020)

The Gta games generally hold up quite well. 

I'm replaying San Andreas right now...and all of the dialog in this game is hitting perfectly for the current times (perhaps more so now than when it originally came out). Like...I had a brief recollection of some of the themes that were touched upon in the game...but, it's definitely been a long time since I've played it. Everything has aged very well...especially some of the satirical radio ads. And, of course...the game plays well too. That's obviously the most important thing.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jun 21, 2020)

Sly Cooper. Love that game forever and always!


----------



## serudesu (Jun 21, 2020)

Super Mario Bros... x'D


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh I freaking love pokemon pearl to death especially contest and poffin making!


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 22, 2020)

any harvest moon games tbh

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2020

AND pokemon emerald, there's just something about it that ill never get tired of


----------



## Cash In (Jul 21, 2020)

Sonic Adventure DX. I've played through that game so many times


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2020)

The _Final Fantasy XIII_ trilogy. I replay them annually and still not bored.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 21, 2020)

Most Fire Emblem games, Mario Maker, Heroes of Might and Magic III, many more games. I love replaying most snes games. Also Far Cry 3 and 4.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 21, 2020)

I played DQ8 three time through. Only game I've played more than once.


----------



## 14joe41 (Jul 21, 2020)

The OG mario kart and mario party on ds is still my favourite. I just can't enjoy the new games as much cause the originals just have a certain type of nostalgia to them?


----------



## Stephanie92 (Jul 21, 2020)

The Elder Scrolls Skyrim. The best game ever in mg opinion. The availability of adding Mods in extended its gameplay indefinitely. I haven't played it in some time because my PC is having some issues but I would love to go playthrough it again!


----------



## Snowesque (Jul 21, 2020)

Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door

Whenever I feel like it's starting to leave my memory I play it to experience it again.
Probably not a single thing I don't like about it.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Jul 22, 2020)

super mario 64 ds, I've deleted a save file over and over again just to replay it


----------



## Larsi (Jul 26, 2020)

Hmmm.... 2 games I think.

The first is Super Mario World. My first SNES game and I play it again once in a while. 

The second game is Final Fantasy IX. My first PSone game which I really wanted so bad because of the tv commercial back in the days. I think it's too underrated in the Final Fantasy franchise but it really had great characters with their own backgroundstories, a good battlesystem and well... just everything  I have bought this game 5 times haha. Last time on switch <3


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 26, 2020)

DarthGohan1 said:


> What's the game that you always go back to, even though you've played it through 15 times already, and know every shortcut and easter egg, but still love to play?



Any old school game from my childhood, Overwatch, The Uncharted Series and Life is Strange Series just to name a few.


----------



## seularin (Jul 26, 2020)

pubg and mariocart, mostly ‘cause i have memories of them w/my brother


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 26, 2020)

Any 3D Zelda game (other than MM-I haven’t played that one yet). Or most any Zelda game really.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 27, 2020)

Pokemon mystery dungeon: Explorers of Darkness/Sky is a game I always get the itch to revisit. It lends itself well to replaying because you can always choose different pokemon, and the dungeon runs will never be the same. And it has my fav soundtrack of any game


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Jul 28, 2020)

Steam tells me I've spent more than 1,800 hours playing *Divinity: Original Sin 2*. But I still go back and play it every so often and it's still fun for me.

The game was released in 2017. I remember staying up late just to be able to play it the very moment it was released. (Even though I'd played it to death during early access.  ) I've lost count of the number of playthroughs I've done since then. Thanks to OdinBlade's fabulous class overhaul mods, it never gets boring for me. The best thing about DOS2 for me is the combat system. I enjoy it so much. I don't think I'll be able to stop playing DOS2... well, maybe when Larian gives us early access to Baldur's Gate 3!


----------



## flabbergasted (Jul 28, 2020)

I have replayed the original Spyro the Dragon, LoZ: Twilight Princes, and Pikmin 3 more times than I count.

Spyro was the first game I 100% completed, TP was the first Zelda I played, and I just love pikmin 3


----------



## Uffe (Jul 30, 2020)

Super Mario Bros. 2 and 3, Kid Icarus, all the Donkey Kong Country games, Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow, and Portrait of Ruin.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 30, 2020)

I could probably go back to these games and never get tired of them:

Mario Kart Wii (Doesn't really count I think.)
Ty the Tasmanian Tiger 2: Bush Rescue (All of it's other games are good, it's just that this one has great gameplay.)
All 6 of the mainline Skylander games. (Yes, I like this game, don't judge me.)
Spyro Reignited Trilogy (I have only played the Reignited Trilogy once, but if I were to come back to it i'd love to replay it. There's just so much content for me to return to.)


----------



## Neb (Jul 30, 2020)

For me it’s Shovel Knight, my favorite game of all time. There are five meticulously crafted campaigns, each with dozens of achievements and a more challenging new game+. That along with the hundreds of built in cheat codes make this game endlessly entertaining.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 31, 2020)

Pikmin and Pikmin 2. I go back and play them every once in a while and I always really love playing them. I tend to complete the games quickly, but it's always a lot of fun for me to play again. I love getting to explore the world again.


----------



## MoogleKupo (Jul 31, 2020)

I honestly have to say Sonic Adventure 2 Battle ^^
The game to be is very nostalgic, but I do agree definitely about the glitches, the weird voice acting, odd boss fights, all the bad and the good parts because I grew up playing it since it came out.

Plus, who doesn't love the Chao Garden? I spent HOURS upon HOURS creating those little guys and gals for my own pleasure, I now have 4 memory cards filled with them, I literally wrote down the names  I would give them, the alignment, and the types (like Run/Run or Swim/Fly, etc.) and I did it all xD
So proud I took the month to do it lol, totally worth it and recommmend having fun with your Chao


----------



## Squidward (Jul 31, 2020)

The Sims 2 and Oblivion. Slap a few mods on it and it's as good as new... more or less. I think it's safe to say that I've completed every quest, even the nirnroot one.


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 1, 2020)

stardew.....  I'm a farmer in games and if only it transitions to real life.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 1, 2020)

Monster Hunter GU and G4U. ACNL, Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess, My Hero One Justice 2, Mario Kart, and PS4 games that are too many to list.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2020)

AQW, I've played that for over 10 years and even though I had a few hiatuses from it I always come back and no matter how much I complain about it it's still fun and they keep updating it.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Aug 2, 2020)

Smash Bros. and Team Fortress 2! Those games are very nostalgic for me, especially Smash, I've met so many of my friends today partly due to our love for Smash! As for Team Fortress 2, it was one of the first PC games I ever really got into and so it holds a special place in my heart, I have so many memories with it, it's not even funny :3


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Aug 2, 2020)

Smash Bros.
Super Mario 64
Metal Gear Solid 3

I'm sure there are more but these are the games that come to mind most immediately.


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 2, 2020)

Stardew Valley! I’ve put so many hours into that game and I still love playing it


----------



## pochy (Aug 2, 2020)

oracle of seasons and oracle of ages for sure! very nostalgic to me and the story never gets boring


----------



## Yusuke_Star (Aug 2, 2020)

Neb said:


> Shovel Knight! There are so many different ways to play the four campaigns that I’d get never get bored.


So true!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 2, 2020



Mr_Persona said:


> Monster Hunter GU and G4U. ACNL, Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess, My Hero One Justice 2, Mario Kart, and PS4 games that are too many to list.


You forgot the Persona games! xD


----------



## AnonymousFish (Aug 3, 2020)

i have a few, but mostly minecraft, animal crossing, team fortress 2. also, i love playing through all the old castlevania games from time to time too!  it always feels refreshing and new (even if i remember where all the wall chickens are lol)


----------



## Marte (Aug 5, 2020)

Harvest Moon DS! Still the best! <3


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 9, 2020)

Me and buds played Smash on N64 again for the new first time.  3AM gaming is the best


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 24, 2020)

Rayman 3 deserves my replay every couple years for sure. One of my favourite games of all time.


----------



## Cheren (Aug 24, 2020)

Animal Crossing for the GameCube. I've taken breaks from it, sure, but I've never once gotten tired of it. It's simple charm and low-poly models draw me in every single time.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 2, 2020)

The Professor Layton series. It's very probable I have a small crush on Hershel.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 2, 2020)

Honestly? Tomodachi Life. I used to just sit with it on so I could check on it every once in a while to see what was up. The only reason I stopped playing was because I missed some of the SpotPass items and can now never get them, and any time I'm unable to be a completionist, that thing is ruined for me unfortunately. I'm really hoping we get a Switch entry. For some reason that void just never got filled for me by anything else, even AC.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 2, 2020)

I haven’t replayed games in years but the ones I used to replay all the time and never get sick of are Final Fantasy X (not the remastered version), Shadow Hearts Covenant, Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater, Dragon Age Origins. I absolutely loved the story, gameplay, characters , voice actors - everything about the games.


----------



## FinalArcadia (Sep 2, 2020)

*Sonic Adventure 2: Battle* is the big one for me. There are other games I replay a lot, but SA2B is one that I don't _just _replay, but replay for _long _stretches at a time. I love the story no matter how many times I see it, the soundtrack is killer, the gameplay is still the best in the series (and the rate things are going with Sonic, it always will be; also, I LOVE TREASURE HUNTING AND THE MECH STAGES and I'm not ashamed to admit it!), and, of course... Chao Garden. The last one alone is a TON of content to do, and it never stops being fun raising chao, deciding what color, animals, etc. they should have, trying to win the races and karate... Just such a classic for me.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 3, 2020)

Super Mario World and Final Fantasy Tactics (either the PS1 original or the War of the Lions version are fine) are two games that never seem to get old for me.


----------



## Asarena (Sep 7, 2020)

Super Mario 64 and Banjo-Kazooie. I played them so much when I was a kid, and I still enjoy them now


----------



## Maruchan (Sep 7, 2020)

Wholeheartedly, just-take-my-money-please eagerly awaiting the Switch version of Legend of Mana. Not even sure if it ever gonna happen though. Have FFIX on Switch, the collection desperately needed to be complete with LoM. Maybe Chrono Cross too. But Legend of Mana (along with FFIX) shall forever have that one unique spot in my heart. Once in a while I tend to go back in game, just to listen to the music (especially that intro!!) and walk around just because. ❤


----------



## lana. (Sep 7, 2020)

stardew valley, or fallout 3 or 4! stardew valley’s music and theme is just too perfect, i could play that game any day! tbh any fallout game bc i can always go back and play those without trouble. i can’t just choose one, i’m too indecisive ><


----------



## Chibiusa (Sep 7, 2020)

Paper Mario 64 & Kirby and the Crystal Shards. Can't count how many times I've replayed those.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 27, 2021)

The game I play over and over again would be alien isolation. The reason why is do to the aliens AI. It is so unique every time you encounter the alien, one moment it’s roaming and the next it’s right behind me and searching under tables. Great game to play due to new experiences each time you’re with the alien.


----------



## _Donut_ (Apr 27, 2021)

More recent one: Botw
Older one: Mario Sunshine


----------



## Licorice (Apr 27, 2021)

The Urbz, The Sims Bustin’ Out, and Animal Crossing gamecube.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2021)

Super Mario World. I just beat it again for the 500th time, because it was my very first game I've played and I love it so much!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 27, 2021)

Earthbound, Mother 3 and old Pokemon spin-offs like Pokemon Coliseum, Mystery Dungeon Rescue Team Red/Blue, Explorers of Time/Sky/Darkness and the Pokemon Ranger games.


----------



## Bui (Apr 27, 2021)

Majora's Mask (the original version). I got the game for Christmas the year it released, and to this day I still do at least a couple of runs of the game a year, if not more. And it remains every bit as enjoyable each time through as it was before. I'm still discovering new things about the game, however small, most of the times I go through it, and even in the event that I don't find anything new I still have a blast anyway.


----------



## meggiewes (May 2, 2021)

The Sims 2 is a big one for me!

Also games like Harvest Moon DS Cute, Stardew Valley, and Dragon Quest Builders.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 3, 2021)

any pokemon game for me. since a lot of the game play is based around which pokemon you choose to battle with its easy to replay a game with a different team/new strategy and have a unique experience the second or third time around. even though I know the story, know who all the gym leaders are, where all the rival battles are, etc. I still have fun playing the game. Or if I don't replay the story, I like to do wifi battles online.


----------



## Neb (May 3, 2021)

For me it’s Shovel Knight. The four campaigns all play so differently and the achievements system adds to the replayability. Being able to choose the level order also helps the game from becoming stale.


----------



## Chynna (May 4, 2021)

For me, it's

Farm together
Splatoon 2
Stardew valley
Kingdom hearts series


----------



## moo_nieu (May 4, 2021)

animal crossing lol never gets old, and the villager abuse is always fresh haha i just really love the feeling of nostalgia that comes with the gamecube version. sometimes ill pick up wild world or new leaf but they dont hit me like gamecube does


----------



## Stalfos (May 4, 2021)

I'll never say no to Bubble Bobble.


----------



## vanivon (May 4, 2021)

harvest moon: magical melody and very tragically fire emblem: awakening. MM was my first harvest moon game and i'm a big fan of the series, so going back to it just feels like home. and i've got a myriad of complaints about awakening but i love the cast and going through the game time and time again to try out different character builds enough that that one feels like home too


----------



## -Lumi- (May 4, 2021)

Animal Crossing New Leaf is a game that I still haven't grown tired of and I don't see myself growing tired of it _but _it's not one I've really "replayed". I have a second town now but my first town I only reset once years ago for a better face and house placement, lol. I can't see myself resetting that town now since I've put too much effort into it.

For games that are more traditionally beatable I absolutely adore The Legendary Starfy for the DS. I have beaten and replayed The Legendary Starfy countless times because I just think it's so darn cute and cheery. It gives me similar vibes that Kirby games do but I haven't felt the need to replay those as often as I do Starfy. It just makes me so happy


----------

